# Packgoat prospects need new home quick!



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Mountain View Pack Goat in Shasta Lake, CA has two horned Alpine/Sable cross and an hornless Alpine that need new home right away or they will go to auction/sale barn. Anyone interested, please contact them before Wednesday. Email [email protected] 
Here are some pictures of them through Facebook. They are gorgeous boys. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152041022519917.1073741854.265245729916&type=1


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Catahoula said:


> Mountain View Pack Goat in Shasta Lake, CA has two horned Alpine/Sable cross and an hornless Alpine that need new home right away or they will go to auction/sale barn. Anyone interested, please contact them before Wednesday. Email [email protected]
> Here are some pictures of them through Facebook. They are gorgeous boys. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152041022519917.1073741854.265245729916&type=1


I would sure think twice about that hornless alpine if he were nearer. Dang!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

While I am for hornless myself, I know many pack goat people prefer horns. The two horned ones are gorgeous. Unfortunately they have broken into their buck area and beat up their hornless bucks. No puncture wounds but couple bloody heads in result. Sale barn is not open Wed...which spares them for another week. I am not sure how they ended up with them but the owner said they have got to go one way or another. She just can't keep them especially the horned ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you find them a good home soon.


----------

